# does playing the guitar affect playing the piano



## euanovsky

Hi my first post here.

I'm hoping to pick up the guitar. I understand from various online sources that I'll probably lose some sensitivity on my left hand fingertips due to calluses but I have not seen a definitive answer if that would affect piano playing?

A bit about me: 
I passed my diploma exam almost ten years ago and I've stopped playing since but eventually I'm hoping to do LRSM at some point (possibly in say 5-10 years time). I also play the organ to grade 8. 

I'm currently working abroad so it would be difficult to have a piano at my flat probably for the next few years. So I thought it would be good time to pick up a new instrument although my priority will always be the piano so I'm slightly concerned if playing the guitar will affect my piano performance.

Alternatively I've also considered learning the saxophone but I'd rather learn a polyphonic instrument. 

Any advice would be appreciated. Also feel free to suggest other musical instrument - I've just wanted to learn something new!

Thanks.


----------



## Pugg

euanovsky said:


> Hi my first post here.
> 
> I'm hoping to pick up the guitar. I understand from various online sources that I'll probably lose some sensitivity on my left hand fingertips due to calluses but I have not seen a definitive answer if that would affect piano playing?
> 
> A bit about me:
> I passed my diploma exam almost ten years ago and I've stopped playing since but eventually I'm hoping to do LRSM at some point (possibly in say 5-10 years time). I also play the organ to grade 8.
> 
> I'm currently working abroad so it would be difficult to have a piano at my flat probably for the next few years. So I thought it would be good time to pick up a new instrument although my priority will always be the piano so I'm slightly concerned if playing the guitar will affect my piano performance.
> 
> Alternatively I've also considered learning the saxophone but I'd rather learn a polyphonic instrument.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated. Also feel free to suggest other musical instrument - I've just wanted to learn something new!
> 
> Thanks.


First of all, welcome to Talk Classical, hope you enjoy the site.

I only play piano so I ant really answer the question, however, I think as your not at home and you do want to keep playing you can buy/ perhaps rent a Yamaha electric piano, the mostly have a headphone pull in so you won't disturb your neighbours .

Just a suggestion


----------



## Merl

Go with the guitar. I may be biased, though. 

Seriously, a few of my friends play guitar and keyboards. They all say that one enriches the other and they love playing both. Playing the piano you have the added advantage of being able to understand and read music. I only have my ear, ultimate guitar website, chordify and youtube to help me (which is a lot more than we used to have).


----------



## Pugg

Merl said:


> Go with the guitar. I may be biased, though.
> 
> Seriously, a few of my friends play guitar and keyboards. They all say that one enriches the other and they love playing both. Playing the piano you have the added advantage of being able to understand and read music. I only have my ear, ultimate guitar website, chordify and youtube to help me (which is a lot more than we used to have).


No complains from the neighbourhood ?


----------



## Merl

Pugg said:


> No complains from the neighbourhood ?


Not yet but I've just bought a new Blackstar 2x60w combo and it's loud as hell. Just another fortnight to give it some stick before I go back to work and dont have the time to play with it (that sounds a bit rude....oooerrr missus).


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Beware the right hand fingernail problem. It is possible to play the guitar without them, but not recommended, and you may well need to grow them longer on the right hand than is easily compatible with the piano, especially if you're thundering up and down the keyboard in a Chopin etude or some such.


----------

